# Patriot Day



## oldman (Sep 7, 2014)

Thursday will mark the 13th year since 9/11. It has now become known as Patriot Day. Please remember to lower your flag (if you have one) to half-mast on that day. Also, regardless of what your religious beliefs, it has become customary for a moment of silence at 8:46 a.m. (No need to explain that one.)

Just as a side note, Captain Jason Dahl, who was the Captain of United Flight 93 on that particular day that went down in a Pennsylvania farm field, was my instructor and certified me on the Boeing 767. He was a very social, spiritual and community committed individual. It was only by a stroke of bad luck that Jason piloted this flight. He switched assignments with another Captain, so that he could have the following weekend off to celebrate his anniversary by taking his wife to London. I only met his wife one time and she seemed to be a very charming lady. Another bit of bad luck for her in that she died of natural causes just a few years ago. I believe she was only in her 50's and Jason would have been in his 60's. 

BTW, Jason was based in Denver, but flew to Washington the prior day to pilot this flight. The flight was scheduled to leave Washington, D.C. and land in San Francisco. From all of the reports that I have seen, read and was told, they believe the terrorists had either the Capitol or the White House as their intended target. Out of the four planes that were hijacked that day, only one of the planes, Flight 93, did not hit its intended target.

Thank you.


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 7, 2014)

re:Thursday will mark the 13th year since 9/11. It has now become known as Patriot Day.

 Patriots Day as far as I know  is a civic holiday in Massachusetts commemorating the anniversary of the Battles of Lexington and Concord on April 19, 1775. 
Its also the day the Boston Maraton is run.
Nothing wrong with it but
 Who made this new Patriots Day ?


----------



## oldman (Sep 7, 2014)

Check it out here: http://www.timeanddate.com/holidays/us/patriot-day


----------



## Sid (Sep 7, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> re:Thursday will mark the 13th year since 9/11. It has now become known as Patriot Day.
> 
> Patriots Day as far as I know  is a civic holiday in Massachusetts commemorating the anniversary of the Battles of Lexington and Concord on April 19, 1775.
> Its also the day the Boston Maraton is run.
> ...



  Patriots' Day
  Patriot Day
  Two different days


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 7, 2014)

Thank you, oldman, for sharing your knowledge of that fine man.  that day is etched in my memory from the moment I got up & turned the radio on.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 7, 2014)

I hope we never quit calling it 9/11. I don't think it needs a name change.


----------



## Justme (Sep 8, 2014)

9/11Remembered​


Ground Zero, a constant reminder of that infamous day,​
Lives shattered, broken hearts remain unmended​
In an instant a young country grew old.​
Then nation’s spark died and has yet to be rekindled.​
Time, the great healer, will gradually lessen the hurt,​
Some will find the grace and fortitude to forgive,​
9/11 will long be remembered as a day of perfidy.

RJG

​


----------



## Michael. (Sep 8, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> I hope we never quit calling it 9/11. I don't think it needs a name change.





.​


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## oakapple (Sep 8, 2014)

What a terrible day that was. We watched in tears here.We have had plenty of terror attacks here [first the IRA and then Muslim  fanatics] but nothing quite as shocking as the 9/11 incident.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 8, 2014)

It's not common here to fly a flag [hardly anyone does] but would lower it if we had one in memoryof 9/11[had not heard it called Patriot Day though.]


----------

